# WANTED: U-plus-2



## armimema (7 Feb 2008)

Hi, 
2 kids, a trailer that's really getting to small, only one bike to tow and totally hooked on cycling :-) 
We're desperately looking for a U-plus-2 or similar trailer for two kids, second-hand or new... 
Anyone who has one for sale or can give us some advice? 
Thanks! 
Mireille, Arend, Emrys and Kiren


----------



## mickle (7 Feb 2008)

Might have one for sale soon, we are in the process of negotiating a bulk purchase of a shed full of cycles which are sitting unused at a special needs school. We've already got two in v. good nick in our fleet so it's likely we'd sell the third. Remind me in a week.


----------



## wagtail (9 Feb 2008)

I have one available, my children have outgrown the idea of it, they prefer to ride their own bikes instaed of being towed. We've had it 4 or 5 years, been a great trailer. If your'e interested PM me.


----------



## tneupert (24 Oct 2008)

*u-plus-2*

Hi, have a U-plus-2 for sale in York, if you're still looking. Not new but in good working conditions with some improvements added on. Let me know if you're intersted (see also under "For Sale" rubric in this site". Cheers, Tatjana


----------



## jaynemum5 (7 Apr 2009)

hi looking for a trail gator seat post kit as just brought one out of the paper and it is missing this part cost on web almost as much as a new one 
or a tag a long or bike trailer
any one with one to get rid of 
or where to look thats cheep for parts 
thanks


----------



## mickle (9 Apr 2009)

We have a couple of used _Avenir_ trailer bikes for sale. Are you anywhere near York?


----------

